# Odd swelling under tail



## Erika Moon (Jul 23, 2008)

My 18 month old female has developed a strange swelling and hair loss in the area between her anus and vulva. The swelling is soft and does not seem to bother her, nor is it causing issues with urination, but it has swelled such that it overhangs the bottom (top?) of the vulva when she is standing. 

She was due to come into season in September, but has yet to do so. I don't think this is from that, however, as there is no discharge, the vulva itself isn't swollen, and my male dog is only mildly interested in her hind end. 

So... has anyone seen anything like this before? We're off to the vet tomorrow for a heartworm test and her three-year rabies shot anyway, so I'll be bringing this up, but figured it couldn't hurt to hear from someone else who might have had this happen before.

Also, should I go ahead with the rabies shot? She's had a bout of diarrhea the past few days, which I've attributed to some particularly fatty lamb brisket (I feed a raw diet). Between that and her baboon-butt swelling, I'm not sure if vaccinating for anything is a good idea right now. She's otherwise in good condition and acting fine.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Are there any injuries there? Scratches, bites or anything? It almost sounds like it could be an abcess or something.....I would look close for any kind of small scab or wound. 
Hopefully your vet can figure it out if it is not anything like that. 

I would have the vet check that first before doing any kind of vaccinations or giving any kind of meds or preventitive meds as well.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Ideally, any vaccination should really only be given to a 100% healthy animal. That way, the immune system isn't "distracted" by something else going on and it can react correctly to the antigen in the vaccine to confer proper immunity. This is why I wouldn't recommend giving shots the same day as a surgery (like a spay/neuter), although in certain circumstances in vet medicine, it might be unavoidable (like for feral cat spay/neuter/vax programs, you usually have one chance to get everything done for them). But ideally, I'd make sure everything is on the up and up before further stressing the immune system.


----------



## Erika Moon (Jul 23, 2008)

Just got back from the vet. He didn't seem particularly concerned over the swelling and hair loss, but said there were some scabs there -- I'm guessing from the fleas she picked up a couple of weeks ago. The vet gave me a topical ointment to put on the area twice a day. No infection present, so I guess it was a "just in case?" It's called Tritop and the warnings on the insert make me wary. I'm wondering if it's worth actually using, or if I just wasted $30 for the stuff. 

Either way, I guess it's good to know she's not mutating into a baboon...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Erika Moon said:


> Just got back from the vet. He didn't seem particularly concerned over the swelling and hair loss, but said there were some scabs there -- I'm guessing from the fleas she picked up a couple of weeks ago. The vet gave me a topical ointment to put on the area twice a day. No infection present, so I guess it was a "just in case?" It's called Tritop and the warnings on the insert make me wary. I'm wondering if it's worth actually using, or if I just wasted $30 for the stuff.
> 
> Either way, I guess it's good to know she's not mutating into a baboon...


Isn't that just a triple antibiotic cream?

What do the warnings say?


e.t.a Also, I always keep a triple antibiotic on hand anyway..... so now you have one.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

As Carol and Maren said, vaccinations are for healthy animals only.

This instruction on the vaccine insert is often disregarded by some vet staff (I know from experience as well as from posts), so we owners need to be aware and alert.

JMO.


----------



## Erika Moon (Jul 23, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Isn't that just a triple antibiotic cream?
> 
> What do the warnings say?
> 
> ...



Oh, I have some on hand in the first aid kits. Always good to have around. So now I guess I have more?

Except I'm pretty sure the stuff I have doesn't give the warning about corticosteroids causing congenital defects in pup, or other issues in pregnant animals. Granted, that's for injected or oral, and my dog isn't pregnant, but it made me leery of rubbing this stuff around her vulva right when she's getting ready to go into season. I'd have questioned my vet on that, but I didn't read the insert or packaging until I got home. 

So maybe I'm just paranoid and have nothing to worry about. :-k I still wonder if it's worth using on the area though. Especially if she's going to be licking back there when she starts having discharge.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Here is information on Tritop
http://www.pfizerah.com/PAHimages/compliance_pdfs/US_EN_TR_compliance.pdf

I am off to do a search about ingestion from licking and any warnings as far as reproduction hazards...will post back....\

well, all I can find is the data sheets like the one above. There are no warnings or hazards about ingestion. 
I did find a data sheet about it for humans though...
http://www.pfizerah.com/PAHimages/msds_us/TR.pdf


----------



## Erika Moon (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank for the links. I tried to do some research on Tritop and most of the links I got were to places I could buy the stuff. :roll:

I really don't like the thought of her licking at the ointment, so I'll hold off on using it for now and just keep a close eye on the swelling.


----------

